# No Resolution In Sight



## Meanderer (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Dec 25, 2014)

How true it is.  That's why I never trust myself to make resolutions. I'm still doing all that stuff on the menu.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2014)

A New Year’s resolution is something that goes in one year and out the other.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 27, 2014)

*Why We Make New Year's Resolutions*

"Planning to exercise more or eat fewer sweets in the New Year? If so, you're taking part in a tradition that stretches back thousands of years".
http://www.livescience.com/42255-history-of-new-years-resolutions.html


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2014)

*Famous New Year's Resolutions in History*

http://www.onenewspage.us/video/20130927/1431329/Famous-New-Year-apos-Resolutions-in-History.htm (VIDEO)

http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai...ons-famous-new-years-resolution-lists/266763/
(MM on page 2)


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2014)

*From the 1930s to present: New Year's Eve in New York's Times Square*

Every year hundreds of thousands of revelers descend upon the gleaming intersection of Seventh Avenue and Broadway in New York City to celebrate the turn of the new year.


Famously, Times Square plays host to musical performances, celebrity guests and 2,000 pounds of falling confetti. Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve began in 1974, and has hosted the ball drop party in Times Square ever since, but people were filling the square to ring in the new year for decades before Clark's televised party.
http://mashable.com/2014/12/28/new-years-eve-times-square/


Rain ushered in 1938, but that didn’t deter thousands of people from filling Times Square, New York. This view looks south across West Forty-Fourth street with the old New York Times building in the background.


----------



## jujube (Dec 29, 2014)

For many, many years my fondest wish was to celebrate New Years Eve in Times Square.  Now my fondest wish is to be within reasonable reach of a bathroom or at least a convenient bush at all times.  "Bathroom", "Times Square", and "New Years Eve" don't go together, I fear.  Now, my fondest wish is to stay awake long enough to watch the ball drop....


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2014)

Happy new Year!

View attachment 12396


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2014)




----------

